# Municiple Auditorium



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Has anyone had any luck fishing the old auditorium site? I thought with a huge seawall, that ther may be some sheep around.


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

The smoker kings come in there every winter


----------

